# Mating Season



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering whether there are specific periods of time during the year when cats go on heat. Can cats go on heat anytime during the year or are there specific periods? and if there are specific periods when is this?

Thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

In the wild the mating season depend on the amount of sun light. The mating season starts when it gets brighter.

Today many females (due to the artificial light inside and/or because they live with fertile males?) go into heat all year.

The females I have do have some kind of "normality" in their cycles. The spayed female used to pause over the autumn and winter and got into heat in February/Mars and my young female seem to do the same thing.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

as a general rule of thumb, the cat is in season between march to october, displaying 'calling' behaviour every 2-3 weeks for approx a week. but due to changed environments, lifestyles etc cats can come into season earlier or later than that time slot. for example, it used to be fairly unusual to get winter kittens but now it is very common.
cats are induced ovulators, meaning they release an ova when mated, this is the cats bodies way of almost 100% ensuring it gets pregnant, hence the massive population of cats due to non-nuetering...


----------

